#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Чандракирти. Введение в Мадхьямику

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Ганга" и "Сватан" вышла новая книга:  *Чандракирти "Буддийское Учение о Пустоте. Введение в Мадхьямику"*

Перевод с тибетского: Д. Устьянцев

М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2009
60 х 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 336 стр., мягкий переплет

В книге представлен трактат "Введение в Мадхьямику", написанный основателем Мадхьямика-прасангики Чандракирти (VII в. н.э.), а также приведены комментарии на него известных тибетских мастеров. Трактат посвящен обсуждению базовой парадигмы буддийской доктрины - учению о пустоте (шуньяте), и является основополагающим текстом для воззрения школы Гелугпа.

Постижение пустоты есть сокровенная сущность пути Махаяны, и поэтому, раскрывая смысл шуньяты согласно воззрению мадхьямика-прасангики, Чандракирти в своей работе обстоятельно и глубоко обсуждает практику парамит в контексте пяти путей бодхисаттвы. Особенно детально излагается шестая парамита мудрости (праджни), обретение которой связано с прямым постижением пустоты личности и феноменов.

 

Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/682

----------

Homer (17.06.2009), PampKin Head (03.11.2010)

----------


## Tiop

Не очень понятно, это переиздание текста с подобным названием, который уже выходил?

----------


## Caddy

Это переиздание Мадхьямакаватары 2001-го года (вот такое оно было: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1063666/).

----------

Tiop (16.06.2009)

----------


## Caddy

Комментарий, так сказать, специалиста:
http://edgar-leitan.livejournal.com/117807.html

----------

Liza Lyolina (08.09.2010), Аминадав (08.09.2010)

----------


## До

А кто эти люди А.Орлов и Д.Устьянцев? Кто-нибудь знает? Расскажите пожалуйста.

У них на сайте издательства Сватан (бывшее Шечен) раздел статьи:




> ТРАДИЦИЯ И КОНТРИНИЦИАЦИЯ:
> 
> ТРАДИЦИЯ И ЧАНДАЛЫ
> 
> ЭЗОПОЛИТИЧЕСКАЯ КОСМОГОНИЯ
> 
> О НЕГАТИВНОЙ КАРМЕ СИЛ ДОБРА
> 
> САНГХА И АНТИСИСТЕМА
> ...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А кто эти люди А.Орлов и Д.Устьянцев? Кто-нибудь знает? Расскажите пожалуйста.
> 
> У них на сайте издательства Сватан (бывшее Шечен) раздел статьи:


С Димой знаком. Насколько помню ту книгу переводили в основном с английского. Также как некоторые, которые касались трудов Нагарджуны.
С Орловым виделся один раз. Нон как-то всё не срослось. Ни с Димой, ни с А.Орловым. Даже не хочется угадывать почему...

----------

Caddy (09.09.2010), До (08.09.2010)

----------


## Иосиф В

Прочитал - О НЕГАТИВНОЙ КАРМЕ СИЛ ДОБРА
осталось двойное впечатление, с одной стороны неплохо изложена позиция о карме для людей незнакомых с Дхармой, а с другой стороны наблюдается нехилый перекос в эзотерику.

----------


## Нико

А в первом издании предисловие, кажется, написал Орлов. Помнится, читая его, плевалась. Надеюсь, они с тех пор духовно и научно выросли?

----------


## Kit

Скажите пожалуйста, а это новое издание 2009 ого года, сильно отличается от вот этого: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3327137/
(там переводчик с тибетского Андрей Донец)
Какое лучше?

----------


## Dron

Донец лучше.

----------

Kit (03.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Устьянцеву - решпект!

----------


## Максим Николавич

Подарю эту книгу в Екатеринбурге. Самовывоз. Пишите лично.

----------

